# Help Audi TT P0130 and P0140 codes



## jabjab (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello,

I went to a reptuable shop here in Canada to look of a small hesitation I've been getting under higher boosts. They said scanned for faults and found the following faults:

165114 (P0130) Bank 1, probe 1
Electrical fault in circuit
sporadic fault

16524(p0140) Bank 1, probe 2
No activity
Spordaic fault

17522 (P1114) Bank 1 Sesnor 2
internal resistance too high

Now at that time they told me that they need to replace both my oxygen sensors, which I did.

Fast forward about 6 weeks I was getting an oil change from another shop and they preformed another scan and found the 2 of the same faults! How can I be getting the first two faults again when they replaced both sensors?

My engine management light hasn't come on in both instances.\

I book another appoinment with the orginal shop to see if maybe the sensors they installed were faulty. What else should I know prior going to this appointment?

Thanks!


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

jabjab said:


> Hello,
> 
> I went to a reptuable shop here in Canada to look of a small hesitation I've been getting under higher boosts. They said scanned for faults and found the following faults:
> 
> ...


The intermittent nature of the codes even after replacing both sensors would have me looking at electrical connections / wires in the engine harness..


----------



## jabjab (Jun 7, 2015)

Boulderhead said:


> The intermittent nature of the codes even after replacing both sensors would have me looking at electrical connections / wires in the engine harness..


Is this something that would be expensive to fix? I'm wondering if I even had to change the o2 sensors in the first place


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

The most expensive part might figuring out where the problem lies. Hopefully somebody else has run into this problem and can provide some helpful insight on where to start. Be cautious about any advice that suggests throwing random new parts at the problem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabjab (Jun 7, 2015)

Boulderhead said:


> The most expensive part might figuring out where the problem lies. Hopefully somebody else has run into this problem and can provide some helpful insight on where to start. Be cautious about any advice that suggests throwing random new parts at the problem
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm hoping the shop that intially fixed it will be able to track it down. They mentioned about testing the power going source going to the sensors. Hopefully they will be reasonalbe at costs since they fixed it the first time.


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

Are you getting the hesitation you had before taking it to the first shop? If not, maybe they forgot to clear the codes the first time around? Clear them and see if they come back.


----------



## jabjab (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't drive my car very hard so at shifting at 3k around city its hard to tell as I keep it around 10psi. It's when I push it I notice the hesitation and it does feel like it did before. For a bit i thought maybe my car felt sluggish cause the new rims were heavier but after some research they are about the same.


----------



## jabjab (Jun 7, 2015)

Car came back from the shop from the original shop today. They confirmed that I'm still getting the same codes. They are going to replace the first sensor under warranty to make sure its not defective. 

They didn't know what else it could be and suggested that it might be my ecu is failing to read the o2 sensor? Is this a common issue with TT or could be the REVO tune that is causing it? Frustrating part is that I might have needed to replace my two oxygen senors in the first place which would have been a waste of money. They did check the wiring and it was in good shape, so maybe not electrical from that standpoint

Advise please.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I would get underneath the car and trace the wiring from the second O2 sensor to the harness. There is a also a little plastic protector for the plug; unscrew that, disconnect the plug and see if there's any corrosion.


----------

